# She is Home! Vote!



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

So the new mare is home. She is a real sweetheart. She loaded up and hauled wonderful and was soo patient once we got home. I spent an hour brushing her tail out and she just stood there! What a girl!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

*swooooon*


----------



## M2twisted (Sep 9, 2009)

she's perty!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks M2twisted!


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Close!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

*One More!*

I had to add one more that I went out to take of her after the rain. 

She is a bit of a brat to catch but will come up for some yummy oats!


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh wow, she is gorgeous! I love her color.  She has such sweet eyes.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Sheesh, you're right, she does have a massive neck! LOL
Beautiful, though. 
Bays and Gray's... Must've been the song we listened to growing up!

Are you going to start practicing roping those cows behind her, turn her into a roping horse? 

I didn't think you mentioned that her name had to have five letters.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

*drools* 
Gorgous New Mare


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks painted hooves, she does have kind eyes! She better be kind! LOL 

LOL Steffannie, I know it's huge! The funny thing, I as singing that song today! **** 

I think I will work on riding her before I start to rope the neighbors cows!  

I didn't notice that all names ended with A and had 5 letters!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Twister!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

A-rem-a?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Looking back on the pictures, she totally does remind of me Kita!
If she's coming down here to be rode, you best hope she's not half as rough!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She does look alot like Kita, only much bigger! I really hope she isn't as rough as Kita, I'd have to sell her!


----------



## SFMoneyMarket (Sep 20, 2008)

Wow she's beautiful!
I love me some gray =P


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks SFMM, I have to say I really do love the color gray. When I was younger I used to only want a horse if it was gray! LOL


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

she is stunning! I love greys


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

She's beautiful! =]


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, she is quite the looker. And what big bones and feet she has, I like that. Now if only she would stay that color for the rest of her life, oh the curse of a gray horse. LOL.


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

she is soooo prettty i love greys too cograts


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the great compliments! 

LOL I know Smorbs! By the time she is 10 she will be completely white...that sucks! Hopefully she will keep her black mane..BTW her feet don't look as big now, the farrier was here to trim them yesterday! 

*Thanks to everyone who voted! The votes are in and her name is Vesta! *


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ugh, I know. LOL. I never have liked gray horses just because of that, I like a horse that picks a color and sticks with it. I just kinda stumbled onto Dobe (we were told he was a buckskin???) and I will never own another if I can help it. It is not so much the color as the melanoma issue that I can't cope with.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Gorgeous girl, what are you gonna do with her? How old, how tall, what kind of breeding?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

RJ she is a 4 yr old, she is hostiener/Perch cross, stands 16hh and will be using her for trail riding!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aha^^, That explains the build.  At first glance, I thought she was just a really nicely built QH. LOL.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

lol i thouhgt she was a QH to ! Fooled me. WIll definantly be a nice stout trail horse!


----------



## briget83 (Sep 16, 2009)

OMG so jealous shes beautiful, i'm a sucker for grays and big eyes!


----------

